# ne Mutation unter meinen Pechnelken



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2013)

Hi,

gestern hab ich eine Mutation unter meinen Pechnelken gefunden. Im Gegensatz zu den normalen rötlichen Knospen und Triebspitzen sind die bei einigen Trieben gelblich. Auch besitzen die Mutationen keinerlei  klebrigen Bereiche unter den Knoten an den Verzweigungen

auf dem ersten Foto links die normale Färbung, rechts die Mutation


----------

